# MVC?



## Guest (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei mir eine clipse rcp anwendung zu schreiben, 
ich verwende das mvc konzept.

Nun meine frage ich benötige eine klasse die ereignisse die von der gui ausgelöst wurden in eine datei schreiben. Wenn auf einer view ein ereignis ausgelöst wird, rufe ich ja eine methode des controllers auf. und diese methode müsste dann noch eine methode meiner neuen klasse aufrufen welche in die date schreibt. Zählt meine neue klasse als controller oder zum model?


----------



## schalentier (12. Jun 2007)

imho ist es ein View, oder?!


----------



## public_void_main (12. Jun 2007)

_Wenn auf einer view ein ereignis ausgelöst wird, rufe ich ja eine methode des controllers auf._

Richtig, der controller reagiert auf Benutzereingaben.

_und diese methode müsste dann noch eine methode meiner neuen klasse aufrufen welche in die date schreibt. Zählt meine neue klasse als controller oder zum model?_

Das MVC-Pattern sagt hier:
Der Controller aendert das Modell. Dabei handelt es sich zumeist um ein Datenmodell, also beispielsweise einen Datensatz den Du mit der View reflektierst. 
Die View hat sich beim Modell als Beobachter eingetragen. Wird das Modell vom Controller geupdatet, sendet dieses also ein Update, so dass die View sich am Modell die neuen Daten abholt und entsprechend anzeigt.

Deine neue Klasse wird also zum Modell gehoeren, jedenfalls wenn dann in der View angezeigt wird: "Datensatz gespeichert" - oder so.
Die eigentliche BusinessLogic (das Sichern der Datensaetze) ist etwas anderes und koennte im Controller durchgefuehrt oder auch nur ausgeloest werden.

Hoffe das hilft...


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

ich sage auch model,


----------

